
Graphics Programming Black Book (2001) - ramen2387
http://www.drdobbs.com/parallel/graphics-programming-black-book/184404919
======
kar1181
Awesome book, I actually bought a hardcopy for $150ish dollars a couple years
ago because I wanted the tactile feel to go with the brilliant words.

For electronic consumption there's an excellent project on github that was
mentioned here on hacker news earlier in the year / last year. You can find
that here [https://github.com/jagregory/abrash-black-
book/releases](https://github.com/jagregory/abrash-black-book/releases) and it
is the contents of the extreme edition formatted for modern e-readers.

~~~
voltagex_
If anyone else wants a hardcopy:
[http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&tn=graph...](http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&tn=graphics+programming+black+book)

------
questerzen
I thought I'd have a quick look at a couple of the pages online to see if
there was anything of interest. Several hours later... I've read most of the
later chapters and a few of the earlier ones and already learned more about
graphics programming and low-level code optimisation than I imagined possible.
What an incredible book!

------
iconjack
If anybody's wondering who this mysterious and brilliant Kennedy person is on
page 171, it is I.

------
chowyuncat
I'll never throw away my hardcopy. Abrash wrote in a wonderfully accessible
way.

------
bhouston
I loved these articles in the 1990s. I implemented most algorithms.

